# A2Z Acres Texas Sagebrush



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

03/02/08-08/31/08

I was always telling her how lucky it was that she was beautiful, because most people wouldn't have put up w/ her. She didn't believe she was a goat, she was convienced that she was half dog and half human and didn't understand why I kept locking her in the goat pen, which she promptly jumped out of. She loved dog food and would take any chance she could to get in the house and nose dive into the dog food, grabbing a mouth full before someone grabbed her the threw her back out. She loved car rides, and cart rides (horse drawn), and taking walks through the woods, she also loved to jump and climb and didn't believe there was ever such a thing as to high!

My family would tell you she was the World's Most Annoying Goat, but it was all part of her charm! And she was memberable! Everyone that met her would remember her, and most my family could go out to see the goats and not be able to tell you who any of them are, but they all knew Sage! She was one of a kind, and will be missed by those who knew and loved her.
































Chillen w/ the family (she loved the danes)








And I had to include this one, probably the first dry picture I got, I just love the expression on her face, she know's she's beautiful!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss she was beautiful.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful little girl that had a wonderful life....Bless you for understanding her quirks and loving her as much as you did/do :hug: Take comfort knowing that she is no longer in pain


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry you lost her- she was very beautiful. She seems to have got in a lot of living in her short time here.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry that you lost this beautiful girl. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I sure wish I could of met her ,,she sounded like a real neat character,,
and she was so pretty................
I am so sorry you lost her,,I know the feeling..... :sigh:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

:hug: 
Candy


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She was such a beautiful girl. So sorry for your loss.

:hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :hug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was so pretty. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have to say she was VERY spoiled while she was here on earth with you. She could not of had a better live. She looked just to cute and perfect to have stayed here on earth for long. The lord really needed her wit him. :hug: :hug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl :hug:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone, she did get alot of living in in her short time here, and she was very much loved! I do miss her, but I'm glad that I got the chance to know her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you are very welcome Haviris..............hang in there.............we all do care.................. 
in loving memory of the beautiful little girl....................A2Z Acres Texas Sagebrush 03/02/08-08/31/08
:grouphug: :hug: ray:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She is such a beautie. You were very blessed to have her even for a short time and she had a wonderful life with you. Sorry for your loss. 
:grouphug: :hug:


----------

